# Ball turner



## phubbman (Jun 29, 2022)

And it won’t win any beauty contests, but here is the ball turner I came up with.  I’ve been working on making an optical center punch and couldn’t get the spherical surface of the optic/magnifier just right, so I made this.


----------

